# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Камера от ThruVision видит сквозь одежду

## kps

Британская фирма ThruVision представила новую камеру, способную видеть сквозь одежду, сообщает Лента со ссылкой на агентство Reuters.

Прибор под названием T5000 способен улавливать электромагнитное излучение в терагерцевом диапазоне, так называемые Т-лучи. Как рассказал представитель компании в интервью BBC News, различные объекты светятся на изображении с разной яркостью. Камера способна "видеть" сквозь ткани, керамику, и дерево. Сквозь воду и металл T5000 "видеть" не может. 

Кроме того, T5000 способна обнаружить оружие и наркотики у людей, находящихся от нее на расстоянии до 25 метров. 

Создатели утверждают, что камера лишь улавливает волны, излучаемые объектами, а сама не оказывает никакого воздействия на них и, таким образом, абсолютно безвредна. Кроме того, на изображении, созданном T5000, не отображаются анатомические детали, что, по мнению авторов прибора, снимает этические вопросы ее использования. 



Технологию создатели камеры позаимствовали у астрономов, которые используют подобный принцип в приборах для наблюдения за умирающими звездами. Официально T5000, созданная в сотрудничестве с Европейским космическим агентством (ESA) будет представлена на выставке достижений науки, спонсируемой МВД Великобритании, 12-13 марта. 

Серийное производство T5000 станет очевидным прорывом в технологиях безопасности. Критики, однако, опасаются, что подобная камера окончательно превратит в Великобританию в "общество тотальной слежки". Уже сейчас за жителями в общественных местах следят сотни тысяч камер. 

Источник: http://itnews.com.ua/38575.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

судя по картинке анатомические детали все-таки отображаются, но выборочно - попка например видна со всеми подробностями.... %)

----------


## PavelA

На картинке манекен вроде изображен, с живым человеком было бы веселее.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> На картинке манекен вроде изображен, с живым человеком было бы веселее.


Живого человека интересно через термограф смотреть. Видно, как меняется температуры тела при дыхании и т.п., примо как кадры из "Хищника"

----------

